# Elgin 22s



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am looking for a balance spring for an Elgin 22s Grade 490 in order to complete a restoration project can anyone assist. I would be extremely grateful.  to this


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Waltham, Elgin and Hamilton can be ordered by serial number. Beyond that you need size, end, height, strength and length


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Larry from the USA has some springs: http://www.execulink.com/~lfoord/index/order.htm

Just contact him!

Andreas


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks found what i was looking for ......Please check my other topic under Disaster


----------

